# PowerBook 15.4", when? Can't wait...



## iscaro (Mar 16, 2003)

I decided a few days ago that I'm going to buy a PowerBook, my first laptop... I want a good one...

Well, 12" is too small and is missing a few things for me... 17" is too expensive and I don't need all that screen space... but it is really good!!!

My choice is the 15"... but it is missing a few nice things now... Airport Extreme, Bluetooth and maybe even the nice 17" keyboard...

I'm waiting for a new one and then I'm going to get one!   

When???   


Ciao


----------



## ksv (Mar 16, 2003)

Possibly WWDC in May. Or when Apple are out of 15" supplies


----------



## Jack Hammer (Mar 16, 2003)

yeah, you're in a tough position

you gotta wait man, but it's definately coming to a store near you


----------



## frog_always (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey there iscaro
         I'm in the same position.....
I asked the guy at the Apple Store in Minnesota, he said sometime early fall......bummer


----------



## ksv (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by frog_always _
> *Hey there iscaro
> I'm in the same position.....
> I asked the guy at the Apple Store in Minnesota, he said sometime early fall......bummer *



That's just a guess. Apple employees generally, except from the ones who are actually developing the product, should have no more knowledge about Apple product release dates than others.

But, the 12" is a really nice machine, too  You should really try one


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 16, 2003)

You won't have to wait that long. The Powerbook Titanium 15" was last updated on November 6th. Apple usually keeps a 6 month upgrade cycle (approximately). That would put an upgrade due sometime in April, which is just a couple of weeks away.

Apple could push back a release for any number of factors, but the tell tale sign is usually how many units are in the pipe. If early April comes and supplies of the 15" Powerbook are constrained, chances are the new one will be introduced soon afterwards...


----------



## mr. k (Mar 16, 2003)

I heard something about the 15.4 inch screens (this is just an old rumor :b we all know about rumors huh) and the 17 inch screens being made by the same manufacturer and the reason for the 17 inch delay was screen related so once the 17 inchers started shipping the new 15's would be right around the corner.  So we could see them very soon!  BUt don't get your hopes up.


----------



## iscaro (Mar 17, 2003)

I've seen the 12" and it is nice, but it is small... and limited... too...

Well, I do not want a compromise... I've just lost my Ducati 7 MOnths ago because of a car that hitted me on the freeway... now is not good to fix... too expensive and the bike was only 3 months old...

I'll wait enough... but not too much...

I want one cause I really like the idea...


Have fun...

Greetings from Italy   


Ciao


----------



## wtmcgee (Mar 17, 2003)

you may be waiting a little while, as others have said.

i know you said the 12" is too small for what you want, but it really is a nice machine. you should go play with one at an apple store if you have one near you.

but, since it is a rather pricey investment, if you really don't think that suits your needs, you may have to wait till late summer/early fall to get an updated 15" powerbook.


----------



## buggerit (Mar 17, 2003)

No, really, the 12" is a REALLY nice machine.  People aren't just saying it - in my experience it is the best laptop Apple have produced.  Powerful, great keyboard, perfect finish, great connectivity, dvd-burning and extreme portability make this a powerful little tool.

The 15"'s are a superb machine - but if portability is an issue then they're just too big.  They also flexed too much, but the Aluminum should fix that.

 - Apple still have a reasonable amount of 15" stock.
 - They will announce a 15" after the 17" has sold a decent quantity - since they're competing products.

If you need a machine now, you won't be dissapointed in the 12 inch.


----------



## iscaro (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I know someone who has the 12"... it is nice, I've seen it, but it is small...
The guy told me that with Airport is not really good cause of the antenna...

I don't really need a small portable machine... I want one taht I can carry around with me... and do some graphic work on it too...

Apple cannot leave the 15" this way too long!!!
It is not goo when they have a small and a big one with bluetooth and Airport Extreme... and cannot talk with the 15" in a GOOD way...

Apple cannot wait to sell 17"s before upgrading... there is no difference now except for the screen, the keyboard, Airport and Bluetooth... who cares about it? I just one a GOOD 15" with the 2 stupid thing I need like Airport Extreme and Bluetooth, but a good screen too!!!


See you...


----------



## fryke (Mar 18, 2003)

Don't expect the 15.4"'s AirPort reception to be any better, though. You can buy now or wait, those are your options.


----------



## solrac (Mar 18, 2003)

The screen on the 12" is below the quality of the 15" and of course the 17" when it comes out. Bad in enough for my tastes that I would not consider it.

If screen sharpness/brightness/quality is a concern for you, don't get the 12" without looking at it at the store first!


----------



## iscaro (Mar 18, 2003)

15" Airport reception is better... that's what told be a 12" owner that is using 15" too with many people in the same place...

If I had to buy it now... well, 15" anyway... I'm just waiting not to waste the opportunity to buy the new one soon...

That's all... and it is some money too....


----------



## iscaro (Mar 18, 2003)

I would go out and buy one tomorrow!!!

But if a new one comes out in a week or also in a month.... then my happyness is going to stop really soon...

I want the best... an Apple PowerBook... and a new and good one...

STOP


----------



## skidaniel (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm waiting to make the switch from my POS Compaq Presario laptop to the new 15.4 Albook.

Please may it come soon!!!!!


----------



## fryke (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iscaro _
> *15" Airport reception is better... that's what told be a 12" owner that is using 15" too with many people in the same place...*



I had a 15" TiBook, and reception was bad. I fixed the antennae (some tip you can get somewhere) and it got much better. And then I replaced it with my iBook. And the distance that I could go away from my BaseStation, like, DOUBLED.

But what I meant wasn't the old 15", I was talking about the new one. The antennae will also be inside the Alu package and I guess they'll be about the same as in the 12 or 17 model. That's why I meant not to expect better AirPort reception than in the 12". I _thought_ I heard the AluBooks' were better than the TiBooks' antennae, though.


----------



## iscaro (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, I don't really need one right now, but I want one... I can't wait much....

I could go out and get one, a 15", right now, but I don't want to see a new one in a week or two, or even in just a month from now!!!!!! Cause then I could have waited...

And I think the new one will be a little faster, maybe a little bigger... and will have good things I don't really need now, but will be good in the future if I want to keep it a couple of years... like FW 800, Bluetooth and Airport EX...

Just tell me if it could be just two or three weeks away or if I can get one now and stay happy   


Ciao, and thanks!!!


----------



## MacMarshall (Mar 19, 2003)

The salesman at the Apple Store told me that wireless reception was much better on the plastic iBook than on the metal PowerBooks. He said the metal causes interference. 

Is this true?


----------



## sheepguy42 (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes and no. While the metal can cause interferance, the Titanium causes more than the Aluminum. Also, Airport Extreme I believe handles interference better. So it is possible, on an Airport Extreme Base Station, to get range from a 12" or 17" PowerBook that is equal to or better than the range of an iBook.


----------



## iscaro (Mar 24, 2003)

Well, I really would like to buy one now... a 15" now is a good machine, but I don't really need it right now... and it is money anyway...

I think I'll wait to see all the other things Apple is planning for us...
And I'll buy a new one as soon as the 15" comes out with something new...

Ciao  

Ro


----------



## lurk (Mar 24, 2003)

I was in the apple store today and played around with one of the new 12s and the thing I hoticed most was the feel of the aluminum.  It is either hot or cold because it conduct heat so well.  Either it is transerring heat to you or away from you at a good clip.

Titanium does not conduct heat as well so it tends to stay a more middle of the road temperature.  Not too hot or too cold.

Just another rationalization to keep me happy with my TiBook. 

-Eric


----------



## ksv (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lurk _
> *I was in the apple store today and played around with one of the new 12s and the thing I hoticed most was the feel of the aluminum.  It is either hot or cold because it conduct heat so well.  Either it is transerring heat to you or away from you at a good clip.
> 
> Titanium does not conduct heat as well so it tends to stay a more middle of the road temperature.  Not too hot or too cold.
> ...



What model have you got? My 550 MHz gets around 60-70°C when doing heavy AltiVec work 
And the speakers and the fan has stopped working, so I'll send it in for service


----------



## iMan (Mar 25, 2003)

I just played around with the 12" powerbook and I like it. It has a few drawbacks, no PC-card slot and only 640mb ram max. But one thing that I noticed was that the 12" screen isn't as good as the 15" powerbook, looked fuzzy next to the 15" and that's too bad because if it wasn't for that it would have been a great computer over all. The keyboard is great, much better feel than with the old kind found on the 15" powerbook and the size is perfect if you need a laptop to carry around alot.

a presto

Viktor


----------



## iscaro (Mar 26, 2003)

Well, memoory is not a problem anymore... they started shipping 1Gb memory chips for portables now... and they should work ok with 12" PB...

Anyway... I'm here and I'm waiting for the new 15"... that's all...

I'll buy one as soon as it comes out...  



Ciao


----------



## drustar (Mar 26, 2003)

I thought about getting the 12" pb. Being a designer though - 1024 x 768 is not as great as far as real estate of your screen is concerned. Is there some (hack?) mod that allows you to override the display settings? (At least one up a notch? 1152 x 870?) If there was one - I'd get a 12" pb.


----------



## mightyjlr (Mar 26, 2003)

drustar... there is no "hack" that can add pixels to a display.  they are either there, or they aren't, and in the case of the 12" it only has 1024x768 available.  are you refering to a program that would creat a more expansive virtual desktop?


----------



## iscaro (Mar 26, 2003)

The screen is one main reason why I'm not getting a 12" now... well L3 cache is another...

It's a really nice system! I've seen it and had one on my laps...

Get one if you like it and if you can bear it...

If you have a screen at home, you can link it and have 2 Monitors!!!!    That's good!!!

Anyway... it's up to you... a few months ago there where only 1024x768 iBooks and 15" Powerbooks.... and screen was a big difference....


Ciao


----------



## drustar (Mar 26, 2003)

mightyjlr, i guess i'm referring to a hardware mod of some sort. isn't it the video card that determines how many pixels to disperse on the screen?

i don't know. i wish apple made the screen resolution for the 12" larger.


----------



## iscaro (Mar 26, 2003)

Resolution on the 12" is not bad... almost too little!!!

On the 15" they could have more....

12" is not so clear as the 15"... immagine with higer resolution!!!  Not so easy and good to work with...


----------



## fryke (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drustar _
> *mightyjlr, i guess i'm referring to a hardware mod of some sort. isn't it the video card that determines how many pixels to disperse on the screen?*



The hardware mod would mean to replace the screen with a 12" screen that has more pixels.

TFT displays like the PowerBooks and iBooks have, have a fixed number of pixels available, each one has RGB, and while you can go to a lower resolution by interpolating, going higher isn't very good, because you'll lose information.

With CRTs, this was/is a bit different.

I think the iBook 12" and PB 12" shouldn't go to a higher resolution, unless they add a 13" widescreen option that would go 1152*768.


----------



## drustar (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *I think the iBook 12" and PB 12" shouldn't go to a higher resolution, unless they add a 13" widescreen option that would go 1152*768. *


I guess I'm just left with one option: Wait for the 15.4" powerbooks.


----------



## MacMarshall (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drustar _
> *I guess I'm just left with one option: Wait for the 15.4" powerbooks. *


 There is one other option: The 12" PowerBooks can support external monitors up to 1600 x 1200. You can continue to use the 1024x768 LCD as well, so in your office, you can get plenty of real estate.


----------



## fryke (Mar 28, 2003)

That's what I'm doing with my iBook, actually. I don't need more pixels on the road...


----------



## iscaro (Apr 2, 2003)

Only a few weeks away?  

This is what I really hope even though I will wait a little to buy one... you know, money  

Anyway... a month or a little more amybe, but that's ok for me now...

Hope it will be really nice!
Like the 12" but a little better (not only faster, bigger... and cooler...)  

See you...


----------



## fryke (Apr 2, 2003)

MOSR has today restated that the 15.4"s are only waiting for the Ti's to disappear from the shelves... However, I think Apple has an appeal problem here. It seems to obvious that the Ti's will be replaced soon for potential buyers to actually buy them. Guess another price reduction is needed.


----------



## iscaro (Apr 22, 2003)

Ok, now we have a 900Mhz G3 iBook combo for a lot less than a Powerbook... and it works really good....

What do you suggest now???


----------



## Koelling (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow, (more than) a month ago I saw this thread and was in the same position as iscaro. I really want a new 15" but I don't want to be outdated within a month. Looks like I could have bought it then and not worried about a new one being introduced this whole time. Now I'm no better off, should I go for it or wait?


----------

